# CO Wildfires



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone nervous about the Grizzly Creek fire by Glenwood Springs ? It is somewhat close to my unit. So much has cancelled this year and this elk hunt was to be my one trip this year.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

No worries here, I will be south of that fire, however the Pine Gulch fire is within a 100 miles of where were heading. I have multiple OTC units picked out on OnX, so we have backup plans.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

So far i am still good, but i have limited draw tag, so really do not have any other option.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

CO is offering refunds in some units. Thankfully is does not appear my unit will be affected.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The view from my brothers front window today. Mother Nature’s fire suppressant.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I have actually seen alot of animals while hunting in a fire area.

We are after caribou one year at chicken ridge when the boundry fire was going on. The firefighters put signs up saying if we get caught in a flare up to head to a burned out area and they will come and get us. They also wished us good luck....

That was nice of them.

That winter the fire just smolderd under the muskeg. We decided to try for bou again but we were gonna go about 15 mile further up the Taylor highway.

Made camp, nothing impressive seen. Woke up the next morning the boundry fire took off again. We stepped out of the tent and the smoke was thick and you could feel the heat. We decided to call it a wrap.

Both years seen a ton of caribou and bear, seen a very respectable bull but the way the winds shifted, wasn't worth it and have a chance of a fire up our buttocks


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

Leaving in 2 days ! Beyond excited. Does not look like they will be an issue in my area.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

We leave tomorrow. Staying over in North Platte, NE and getting to camp on Sunday. My out of office is already on...in my head. The 10 day forecast looks comfortable (no snow...yet). My biggest problem now is: How am I going to fit all this 'stuff' in my truck!?
I already had to tell my father-in-law "No". He wanted to bring a small generator...to power a microwave. We tent camp.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Bad pic, don't have a scanner. Just my phone.

Stupid chickens don't even care about a burn


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Joel/AK said:


> View attachment 584269
> 
> 
> Bad pic, don't have a scanner. Just my phone.
> ...


Oh no, they sure do care. The bugs left dead by the fire are easy pickings for them.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Unfortunately that fire flared back up and had to get out. I didn't think their was anything left to burn but mother nature said otherwise


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

This was on Wednesday. The Mullins fire in WY practically doubled overnight. My wife was ready to leave when she saw that. She swore it was the next mountain over before it was upon us. It was an awesome trip and I can't wait to go back. I was unsuccessful, but bugled in a 5x5 to 20yds. He was quartering to me. He looked right through me and bugled, then chuckled before the wind swirled and he bolted. That alone made the trip phenomenal.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice pic. Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks! 12 days without a shower was starting to take its toll. Baby wipes and a wash cloth with creek water with no soap only goes so far! Lol.
Key pieces of gear: Big Buddy Heater ( temps dropped to 20s some nights), polar bear/yeti type cooler, crispi boots, first lite uncompaghre puffy, kuiu venture 2300 day pack, On X hunt app with a saved offline map and my phone on airplane mode . My Phelps bugle tube and AMP diaphragm reeds were crucial too. I learned the elk 101 reeds don't fit my palate well.

This was the final trip out of camp on Thursday morning. We had taken a load of stuff out to the truck the day before. It's about 3 miles from the trailhead back to camp...on rocky terrain. I did it years past with my old truck, but I didn't want Colorado pin stripping on my newer pickup! I can't believe how dry the conditions were. Anytime you walked on dirt it would poof up in a dust cloud! I had to wash our hunting clothes 3 times to get all of the dirt out!


----------

